# Timber Tuff TMW-40 Log Tongs ??



## AuerX (May 24, 2014)

Anyone used these? The price is right but I bet there made in China...

http://www.amazon.com/Timber-Tuff-T...&qid=1400987399&sr=8-1&keywords=logging+tongs







Thanks!


----------



## dancan (May 25, 2014)

I've not used them but have used these ones a lot .






Worth every penny to me , my wrists dont suffer if I'm handling wood or small logs all day .
For the 20$ they're asking I'd buy 2 sets lol


----------



## CenterTree (May 25, 2014)

They look OK, but to me it appears that the handle on the Husqvarna or Jonsered items would be more comfortable.

I would go with the larger 12 inch.

Jonsered tongs can be purchased at your local TSC. (usually)
http://www.jonsered.com/int/chainsaws/tools/belts-and-tongs/lifting-tong/


----------



## dancan (May 25, 2014)

+ 1 on the 12" , they are more versatile , I have both sizes and use the 12" the most but both sizes sure come in handy .


----------



## Ronaldo (May 26, 2014)

I have looked at the Timber Tuff models in local home builders store and they appear to be made pretty cheap. My biggest issue was that the hinge (joints) were very loose and sloppy. They did use bolts at the hinge points, so they may be able to be tightened.
What kind are those you have, dancan?


----------



## dancan (May 27, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about it , the wetterlings are tight when new but get sloppy after time , bolts can be retightned , the rivets in mine would have to be peened but the slop so far has been a non issue , it's not like you're gonna lift a ton of lead or flats of eggs with them .


----------



## AuerX (May 27, 2014)

I ended up buying the Swedish made Jonsereds from TSC. 12".


----------



## Homelite410 (May 27, 2014)

Finnman said:


> I ended up buying the Swedish made Jonsereds from TSC. 12".


How are they for quality?


----------



## Ronaldo (May 28, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> How are they for quality?


Should be good ones. Betting they are the same ones that Husqvarna sells and I like mine from Husq.


----------



## Oliver1655 (May 28, 2014)

Ron, I have a pair of the Timber Tong ones. I really like them. A wider jaw pair would also be handy. I took them to a charity cut last fall & most of the participants tried them out. Next charity cut most of the folks had a pair of tongs of some brand.


----------



## AuerX (May 28, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> How are they for quality?



I havent used them yet but the overall quality seems ok. Good Handle, Decent steel and sharp out of the bag.


----------

